# My 2013 cruze is making a ticking noise and gets louder/faster as I press the gas...



## twjordan29 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I just signed up today to see if I can get any help with my 2013 Cruze LT 1.4. My car started making a ticking sound last week, I thought originally it was the purge valve, so I went and replace that part and that wasn't the problem. So now I'm stumped lol. I've attached a video the sound that's coming from the engine... It does it in all gears!

My car details:
*Year/Model*: 2013 LT
*KMS*: 202,433KM
*Location of Issue*: It sounds like it was coming from the purge vale area. But could be wrong.

If you guys need me to take another video of under the hood I can do that as well...

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Video isn’t showing.


----------



## twjordan29 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sorry thebigzeus. I tried to upload it directly here and it didn't work so I just created a channel on youtube and uploaded it there...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Can you open the hood and trace where the sound gets louder? May be timing chain tensioner since it gets louder and moves with RPM’s.


----------



## twjordan29 (Nov 27, 2020)

Absolutely, here is another video of under the hood. I hope it helps.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I used to have the same problem and it would throw a code for the knock sensor. Turns out it was the timing chain guide being loose. Tightened one screw on it and it was fixed.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

is that a diesel? does it have oil?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> is that a diesel? does it have oil?


He says it a 2013 LT 1.4 in the original post.

No oil = 💥

UPDATE OP?


----------



## LMA1014 (Aug 15, 2017)

For starters, check and verify the engine oil level on a flat surface and not an incline. Verify the level is SAFE; completely above the bottom cross-hatch mark on the oil dipstick. 

Remove the valve/camshaft cover and verify the torque number on the upper timing chain guide is up to spec. A loose guide will cause that ticking noise
and confuse the knock sensor. I've personally watched my ignition timing retard -11 degrees under attempted moderate acceleration due to this.

The guide should be torqued to *8 Nm/71 lb-in*
I threw a new knock sensor on the car without slowing down and taking the time to diagnose the problem.

Please update us with your findings.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Did COVID get @twjordan29 ?

Hopefully @Shroomie and I didn't scare him away.

He hasn't been seen in 27 days....


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

JLL said:


> Did COVID get @twjordan29 ?
> 
> Hopefully @Shroomie and I didn't scare him away.
> 
> He hasn't been seen in 27 days....


@JLL it doesn't look good lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> @JLL it doesn't look good lol


I posted that a month ago. 

Glad to see your still with us.

I've never understood how people can make a post and disappear.


----------

